# holidays



## cynikalkat (Nov 19, 2011)

What are folks doing for thanksgiving (if you live in the US and celebrate it)? 

I'm starting work this week so I will be @ work. I'm training so I MIGHT get to go home by dinner time. 

What's your favorite part of the holidays?

For me, its family time and food, of course.


----------



## FourLoko (Nov 19, 2011)

Working. My shift is 1130-2130 but it seems they start our scheduled transports early that day so we might get to leave early, say 1400-1500ish. Will still miss the planned family stuff.

So unless I ask to stay that won't be many hours/money that day. I would probably be fine staying but I know my female "partner" will :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: and moan.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm on shift on Thanksgiving (0700-0700), then I work on Christmas Eve. One of my coworkers sisters is having food at her house for the crews, so we might stop by there.

Quite honestly, I'm not a real big fan of the holidays.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm going out motorcycle riding. It's a family tradition for thanksgiving.


----------



## shfd739 (Nov 19, 2011)

Im on Thanksgiving day. We are running reduced staffing so I only have to show up for half day. I figure Ill come in with my contribution to the lunch potluck and leave around noon to go home where all of my wife's family will be and do the family thing. I can cover from home for the rest of the day.


----------



## BrushBunny91 (Nov 19, 2011)

hopefuly my second ride along^_^


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 19, 2011)

Off for thanksgiving this year!  Have three dinners I have to make... I'm gonna do some damage on Thursday


----------



## foxfire (Nov 19, 2011)

Off that day too. But i am cooking for all our nonblood" relatives" family. If that makes sense. we don't have any relatives in the area so we have friends who are in the same pickle . makes for a fun group.


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 19, 2011)

Wife's family festivities. Back on shift at 0500 Friday.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 19, 2011)

Work thursday.

Hoping ill get off before 2030. 

I have christmas and christmas eve off. I think lol


----------



## cynikalkat (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm hoping to catch dinner @ my fiance's familys' place. 2 of my sisters live in the area and we traditionally get together during the day, but I'll be @ work, so maybe catch up on Friday. As the "low-woman-on-the-totem-pole" I'll probably get stuck on holidays, but that's fine, more $ for me! 

I guess I'll find out this week though. The training schedule is different than my shift schedule. 

foxfire-riding sounds like a great tradition

fast65-I'm not a holiday fan; its really more about the family time for me. Since my family is chaos, any family time is good.


----------



## Flightorbust (Nov 19, 2011)

Ill be doing a 3rd ride from 1600 to 400


----------



## CritterNurse (Nov 19, 2011)

I don't have school that day because of the holiday, so I'll be cooking for the family. My mom is the one who usually cooks the dinner, and I help, but this year she'll be recovering from a procedure, so I'll be the one doing most, if not all, the cooking. 

I'll also be introducing the new furkids to turkey. We adopted 3 more last month, when the oldest furkid passed away.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 19, 2011)

Spending the day with Kat at my grandmother's house along with my mom and my brother (who I can't stand).  Everyone else in the family has to work.


----------



## slicer113 (Nov 20, 2011)

work 0800 to 2100


----------



## northernnhmedic (Nov 20, 2011)

Im off Thanksgiving Day so I can enjoy a meal with my girlfriends family before going in for a 24, 1800-1800.


----------



## Nerd13 (Nov 21, 2011)

Working. Hopefully we'll get a chance to swing by the nearby family dinner of my partner. More likely I'll get a turkey sub from subway around 1900...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 21, 2011)

My favorite part is dinner and the leftovers haha.

Not working. Probably go say hey to my mom if she's in town she might be gone though. Dad's going to visit his brother in the midwest.

If no ones around I'll probably go watch some football at the bar or try and weasel my way into my "second family's" dinner.


----------



## exodus (Nov 21, 2011)

Working 10a-10p


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 21, 2011)

exodus said:


> Working 10a-10p



Your working 204b?


----------



## medicnick83 (Nov 21, 2011)

I don't personally celebrate holidays in the normal fashion most families do, I give the present(s) I need to give and then the day is just another day.

I plan to work shifts the big days like Christmas and New Years.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 21, 2011)

cynikalkat said:


> I'm starting work this week so I will be @ work. I'm training so I MIGHT get to go home by dinner time.



Oh you will, no supervisor wants to spend anymore time in orientation than absolutely necessary, especially when there things to do after work. I got out of orientation a couple hours earlier than I anticipated the first day cause my boss had baseball tickets. 

I'm flying home on Wednesday since the team I work for is on a road trip over Thanksgiving and I don't travel with them at all. Even a four day break from work/class is enough for me after spending the last three months stretched pretty hard.


----------



## cynikalkat (Nov 21, 2011)

Turns out i have the day off, paid. Woo! You were right, Tigger! Sweet! Lunch w/ my sisters then dinner w fiancés family.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Nov 22, 2011)

Have Thanksgiving off, going to Terrible Haute for dinner, work Christmas Eve and Christmas Day.


----------



## rmabrey (Nov 22, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Have Thanksgiving off, going to Terrible Haute for dinner, work Christmas Eve and Christmas Day.



Swing 2 hours south and say hi




Im working thanksgiving, Christmas eve, and day


----------



## Luno (Nov 22, 2011)

I'll be covering a shift on the ambulance, giving thanks for holiday pay x 24hrs...


----------



## katgrl2003 (Nov 22, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> Swing 2 hours south and say hi



My parents are going to Vincennes for dinner with my aunt. We thought about swinging by there, but this will be my first dinner with usaf's family, so we are staying in Terrible Haute.

You are more than welcome to come up and say hi!


----------



## rmabrey (Nov 22, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> My parents are going to Vincennes for dinner with my aunt. We thought about swinging by there, but this will be my first dinner with usaf's family, so we are staying in Terrible Haute.
> 
> You are more than welcome to come up and say hi!



Im sure besides being stuck in an ambulance all day, I'll catch a transfer to INDY too. Ill hit the airhorn and lights on the way through


----------

